# Aal in den Masuren



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander!#h

Bei uns hier in Westeuropa ist der Aal ja leider ganz schön rar geworden!:c

Jetzt hab ich mich aber gestern zufällig mit einem Polen unterhalten, der in der Nähe des polnischen Masurengebietes lebt.
Dieser sagte mir, dass es dort immer noch sehr sehr viel Aal geben würde! Es wären problemlos Nächte mit über dreißig Schlänglern möglich. Vor allem dicke Fische ab 800-900 Gramm bis hin zu seinem Vorjahresbest von fast 6 Pfund und 1,05m!!!|bigeyes

Er will mir zum Räuchern nächsten Monat 15Kg mitbringen.
Soll 100 Euro kosten, also das Kilo 6,70Euro!

Wahnsinn, oder?|rolleyes

Nächstes Jahr im Sommer ist für uns eine Woche Polen geplant. Da werd ich mich mal so richtig satt an Aal fangen...:vik:

Hat einer von euch vielleicht schon mal Angelurlaub an den Masuren gemacht und kann dies alles bestätigen?

Aber sein könnte das schon, da es in Polen ja kaum bis gar keine Wasserkraftwerke gibt, die Häckselaal produzieren.
Außerdem ist alles noch wesentlich naturbelassener und auch nicht so'n heftiger Befischungsdruck wie in anderen Ländern...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aal in den Masuren*

wenn das so is dann weiß ich wo ich hin muss^^


----------



## Fischpaule (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aal in den Masuren*

Moin Dirk
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren eine etwas längere Kanutour durch die Masuren gemacht und einige Aale gefangen, aber von Massen kann keine Rede sein. Ich war auch an zwei Seen mit Fischern draußen, um Reusen zu kontrollieren und hatte auch da mehr erwartet. Was allerdings die Masuren ausmacht, sind die fast unüberschaubar vielen Gewässer, so das insgesamt schon mehr Aale gefangen werden als hier und dadurch der günstige Preis zustande kommt, wobei man sagen muss, das 6,50€/kg selbst für polnische Verhältnisse gut sind.
Paradiesisch sind eher die Möglichkeiten, gute Hechte und Barsche zu fangen aber da braucht man auf jeden Fall einen Ortskundigen oder ein Fischfinder...
Auch für Leute die gerne Stippen, sind die Masuren sehr zu empfehlen, Weißfische und riesen Schleien ohne Ende und das schon von jedem Steg aus. Eine besonders gute Wasserqualität hat man in den Seen, bei denen der Motorbootverkehr verboten bzw. eingeschränkt ist und somit kaum Touriisten da sind, dort gibts ausgedehnte Gelegezonen und riesige Seerosenfelder, dagegen ist die Mecklenburger Seenplatte, trotz der guten Möglichkeiten, langweilig.
Also alles in Allem sind die Masuren auf jeden Fall eine der Topadressen zum Angeln.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aal in den Masuren*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren eine etwas längere Kanutour durch die Masuren gemacht und einige Aale gefangen, aber von Massen kann keine Rede sein. Ich war auch an zwei Seen mit Fischern draußen, um Reusen zu kontrollieren und hatte auch da mehr erwartet. Was allerdings die Masuren ausmacht, sind die fast unüberschaubar vielen Gewässer, so das insgesamt schon mehr Aale gefangen werden als hier und dadurch der günstige Preis zustande kommt, wobei man sagen muss, das 6,50€/kg selbst für polnische Verhältnisse gut sind.
> Paradiesisch sind eher die Möglichkeiten, gute Hechte und Barsche zu fangen aber da braucht man auf jeden Fall einen Ortskundigen oder ein Fischfinder...
> Auch für Leute die gerne Stippen, sind die Masuren sehr zu empfehlen, Weißfische und riesen Schleien ohne Ende und das schon von jedem Steg aus. Eine besonders gute Wasserqualität hat man in den Seen, bei denen der Motorbootverkehr verboten bzw. eingeschränkt ist und somit kaum Touriisten da sind, dort gibts ausgedehnte Gelegezonen und riesige Seerosenfelder, dagegen ist die Mecklenburger Seenplatte, trotz der guten Möglichkeiten, langweilig.
> ...





Danke dir, Paule!
Genau so in der Art hatte ich mir das schon gedacht...
Da wird's wahrscheinlich genau wie hier auch Ecken geben, wo noch viele Aale sind. Allerdings muß man die auch wissen!:q
Aber der gute Mann will ja mit mir zusammen fischen geh'n.
Mal sehen, was da so läuft. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten...

So ne Kanutour ist bestimmt auch toll! Vielleicht werd ich das auch mal für drei oder vier Tage mit Frauchen machen.
Allerdings nur mit GPS...|rolleyes
Mückentechnisch ist allerdings bestimmt auch ganz schön heftig, was?


----------



## Fischpaule (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aal in den Masuren*

GPS?, brauchste da nicht, da reicht ne Karte aus (vorrausgesetzt, du weißt wie man mit Kompass und Karte umgeht), weil beim kentern kann alles weg sein....
Mit den Mücken ging es eigentlich auch, obwohl wir z.T. durch sehr große Erlenbruche gefahren sind. Halt wie überall am Wasser, morgens und abends etwa eine Stunde wo man u.U. nicht alleine ißt. Lustig war es nur mit den Zuckmücken, die riesen Schwärme haben sich angehört wie eine Motorsäge von weitem, echt irre aber die Viecher stechen nicht.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aal in den Masuren*

Karte und Kompass lesen kann ich... 
Hab halt nur gedacht, weil das Gebiet sooo weitläufig ist, wäre sowas GPS artiges besser!
Aber das alt bewährte ist mir eh lieber! Bin auch noch einer, der kein Navi im Auto hat und nach Straßenkarte fährt.#t
Obwohl so'n Ding schon ne Hilfe sein kann, vor allem im Ausland!:q
Mit den Mücken hätt ich dedacht, dass das schlimmer ist!|kopfkrat
So von wegen Kribelmückenschwärmen...|scardie:
Kenne das nämlich von Balaton, da bin ich mal fast leergesaugt worden!!!|uhoh:

Na ja, vielen Dank für die Info's


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aal in den Masuren*

Es ist wirklich ein top angelrevier, ein geheimtipp eben!
Jedoch ist es mit den mücken schrecklich!!!
ich werde da jedes jahr aufs neue angegriffen, als ich 7 war musste ich sogar mal deswegen ins krankenhaus -.-


----------

